# Certification for moving fixtures



## Goph704 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm trying to get certified working with moving heads, however I've been stumped finding programs in my area that might be of use. I was planning a feild trip to Huston to for a Veri-lite training session, but that got nixed recently. Mostly I'm just interested in learning more about any moving heads however i can, but N.C. just isn't working with me. There are probably only 300 moving units in this side of the state at any given time, but I relize that this is the future, and I'd rather be a part of the future. I noticed that some people on this site are ETCP certified.
What is that, and how do I sign up? There is a training agent in Winston N.C., but all I've got is an e-mail address and a non answer. 
Can anybody help me?


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.etcp.esta.org/ Follow the aforementioned link for all your ETCP needs. And if you're heading to Houston for USITT stop by their booth and talk to them.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 19, 2008)

High End, Martin, Vari*Lite, and perhaps others, all offer training classes on the repair of their fixtures, usually at their facility or sometimes NYC and LA. Many are three day courses, and cost between $500-1000. Classes are also often offered at LDI and USITT conferences. Visit the manufacturers' websites to learn more.


----------



## Footer (Mar 19, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> http://www.etcp.esta.org/ Follow the aforementioned link for all your ETCP needs. And if you're heading to Houston for USITT stop by their booth and talk to them.



You also need a certain number of "points" to take the test in the first place, its set up so you can not take it unless you have worked for a pretty good amount of time to begin with.


----------



## sobenson (Mar 24, 2008)

As a former Vari Lite technician, who went to classes, and has a certificate, my advice to you is to get into a shop which fixes the instruments and learn the ins and outs of the lights. Even if you get certs from Vari Lite, they specifically say you cannot say you are a certified Vari Lite tech. The certs just say you competed the class. 
As for the ESTA classes, I think they are great, but I will hire a technician with experience before I hire a technician that have the certs.


----------



## Footer (Mar 24, 2008)

sobenson said:


> As a former Vari Lite technician, who went to classes, and has a certificate, my advice to you is to get into a shop which fixes the instruments and learn the ins and outs of the lights. Even if you get certs from Vari Lite, they specifically say you cannot say you are a certified Vari Lite tech. The certs just say you competed the class.
> As for the ESTA classes, I think they are great, but I will hire a technician with experience before I hire a technician that have the certs.



Unlike the CCNA, you actually have to have some real experience to get your ETCP cert. We are currently in the position that there are plenty of great riggers and electricians out there that don't have the cert, in 10 years, I think that will be another thing all together. Producers are getting wind of the certs and are now starting to request that everyone in a lead capacity has them. At least we finally have a benchmark besides a degree from a college.


----------



## Goph704 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you all, This all good advice. What I'm discovering is as i go is that i've got a lot of experince in the theater world, (I've been hanging lights for almost ten years solid now) but In the world of Entertainment technology I'm still kind of at the shallow end of the pool. I'm still trying to figure out how the two are connected and where the right job is to go where I want to.


----------

